# Quest completed



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I finally tracked down a pound can of AA #5 at Sportsman's Warehouse in Grand Junction Colorado for $16.99. That's about 100 miles from my door. It was about the only thing in the store that was reasonably priced too. I also picked up a box of .451 Hornady 230 grain HP-XTPs for $21.50. I was going down to stock up at Sam's Club anyway. Filled up the Ford's tank for $88.00 and headed home. Now I can get serious about some defense loads. If this powder works out I'll buy an 8lbs can off the net and retire for a while.:smt023

I can't help but notice the crappy state the gun industry is in. It's damn hard to find stuff. The first store I went to was Gene Taylors, a large box store that has been there for ever. They are closing out their reloading section and there were some fair deals to be had, but nothing I could use. Sportsman Warehouse had a fair amount of stock but they weren't interested in selling it judging by the prices. Pistol selection at Gene Taylor's was barely fair but Sportsman's was a joke. A few Kimber's and that was about it. I know the .45ACP crowd is hurting cause there were pretty slim pickins on the shelf for bullets and no brass at either store.


----------

